

What hardware and software would you pick to take your startup to IPO? - reilly3000

Suspend MVP frugality for a moment. What platforms scale best for training people, TCO, security, etc as you grow from 3 people in one office to 350 people in 12 office locations and more remotely?<p>Machines, servers, phones, productivity, groupware, crm?<p>Founders with successful exits, what IT regrets did you have along the way?
======
loumf
Product-market fit will solve your IT problems. Twitter had laughable
infrastructure relative to its growth -- the butt of daily jokes, and it
didn't matter at all. They had money to hire the right people and make the
changes they needed to.

My advice -- keep it simple. Read
[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com) for stories on how
others did it -- see YouTube for lessons on simplicity.

~~~
reilly3000
Thanks for feedback! I'm more concerned about employee collaboration
(office365 vs google apps vs ???) and hardware (mac vs pc vs chromebook vs
???) at this juncture.

------
saluki
You're worrying about the wrong things . . .

You'll need to choose all those based on what fits you, your CTO, your dev
stack, your team and your culture.

Just throwing out some of my preferences . . .

mac, digital ocean, grasshopper, trello, google apps . . .

